# Advice.....?



## Cat2412 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, my name is Cat and I've just been told my GP suspects I have type 1 diabetes. I've recently turned 45, & this possibility has come as quite a shock.. I was only complaining of thirst and blurry vision!!
I've had my bloods tested today, and am trying to convince myself that it will be a mistake. The doctor was lovely, and very good at explaining stuff, but I'm not sure I took it all in....
The nurse this morning who took my bloods was rather brusque when I asked for any literature or information. She actually said it was 'bo***cks' to suggest I had type 1 because of my age.... I'm quite confused now!
Any helpful comments or advice would go a long way to reassuring me...

thanks


----------



## Mark T (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Cat.

Your Nurse could potententially do with some enhanced training in people skills I think


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2011)

Most type 1s develop early on in life, but some do not........

Listen to what the doctor is saying, he/she has the results in front of them which will tell them what type you are.........

In any case you will find any support or answers you need here in this crucial stage.......settle in.............and welcome


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think your dsn who took your blood needs a good kick up the axx, who does she think she is, your gp should be made aware that this sort of thing is going on behind his back, "disgusting"


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome Cat. Well, it's more usual for a 45 year old to be diagnosed with type 2 than type 1 diabetes. But it's happened to you, so that's all that matters. 

Hopefully you will be referred to a specialist diabetes clinic to help you start insulin, self blood glucose testing etc. 

Any questions, just ask. Quite of a few of us were diagnosed type 1 as adults.

By the way, DSN (mentioned by HartHen) means diabetes specialist nurse, but you just said they were taking your blood, so I doubt they were a dsn; might not even have been a nurse, although no doubt competent to take blood.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Cat, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid what the nurse said is rubbish. I was diagnosed with Type 1 aged 49 nearly three years ago now, and there are many people here also diagnosed in adulthood. That nurse really needs to update her knowledge!

Did the doctor say what your blood test results were, or are you still waiting to find out? The symptoms you describe do indicate a problem with your blood sugar levels. In adults, onset of diabetes can be much slower than in children, and so the symptoms may not be as acute.

The first thing is - don't panic! Although Type 1 (if confirmed for you) is a serious disease, there are excellent treatments available these days that are improving all the time. I was a marathon runner before diagnosis, and I still am, so there is no reason it should stop you doing anything you currently enjoy. The only real difference is that you may need to get a bit more organised (as I discovered!). Have a look in the Useful Links section: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

I would particularly recommend Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us!  Don't be misled by the title - I have found it very uesful and still do at 52!

Depending on your current diet and lifestyle you may find that you actually end up healthier and happier than you were before and you will certainly learn a great deal about food and the way your body works 

If you have any questions or concerns, please do ask. Nothing is considered 'silly' here and we will endeavour to answer as soon as we can.

Try not to become overwhelmed by everything. There can be a lot to learn, but you don't need to know it all from Day 1.

Best wishes, I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 22, 2011)

The nurse who told you that is talking out of her arse. Granted it is much more common to develop type one whilst still a child or a young adult. I'd make a complaint personally as she seems to be more of a risk to patients than herself.
As as many questions as you can of your GP. On this place there aren't any questions that are daft. The symptoms are quite indicative of type one. 
I'm twenty and I've been at this game for nearly fifteen years. 
Ask if you can speak with a diabetes specialist nurse at your local hospital, personally I wouldn't touch a GP's diabetes specialist nurse with a barge pole as frankly, for the most part they are utterly clueless. 

Tom


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone, your quick (and reassuring) replies have made this a slightly better day......
I've not had the results yet, as the bloods were only taken this morning. The nurse said I should get them back by the end of the week.....??
It's clear from reading posts on here that type 1 can occur at any age, so at least I'm slightly better informed than I was this morning.

Thanks to all for helpful comments and advice. I'll keep you posted!

cat


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

Cat hi and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cat2412 said:


> Hi, my name is Cat and I've just been told my GP suspects I have type 1 diabetes. I've recently turned 45, & this possibility has come as quite a shock.. I was only complaining of thirst and blurry vision!!
> I've had my bloods tested today, and am trying to convince myself that it will be a mistake. The doctor was lovely, and very good at explaining stuff, but I'm not sure I took it all in....
> The nurse this morning who took my bloods was rather brusque when I asked for any literature or information. She actually said it was 'bo***cks' to suggest I had type 1 because of my age.... I'm quite confused now!
> Any helpful comments or advice would go a long way to reassuring me...
> ...



So sorry Cat( love your name) what a horrible thing to happen to you.  You have enough to deal with without this insensitive 'nurse' saying that to you.  The best thing would be to report her conduct and hopefully she will go on a 'caring and bedside manner course' she certainley needs something.  Anyway, I hope you don't get too upset over her cavalier attitude,but so nice to hear about the lovely doctor. Take care and best wishes Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Cat and welcome to the forum. 

My auntie was diagnosed as T1 at the age of 65 (yaboo sucks, Northerner, older than you, so there huh )

As for the "nurse" ? I suggest asking her to explain how she came to that incisive opinion?  Maybe, she knows summat the rest of the medical world doesn't.  In fact, you sure she wasn't a D consultant, just masquerading as a phlebotomist for the day - bit like the "Manager-under-cover" telly prog?

There's a lot of stuff to learn, but you don't have to do it all on the first day.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 23, 2011)

Cat2412 said:


> Hi, my name is Cat and I've just been told my GP suspects I have type 1 diabetes. I've recently turned 45, & this possibility has come as quite a shock.. I was only complaining of thirst and blurry vision!!
> I've had my bloods tested today, and am trying to convince myself that it will be a mistake. The doctor was lovely, and very good at explaining stuff, but I'm not sure I took it all in....
> The nurse this morning who took my bloods was rather brusque when I asked for any literature or information. She actually said it was 'bo***cks' to suggest I had type 1 because of my age.... I'm quite confused now!
> Any helpful comments or advice would go a long way to reassuring me...
> ...


G'day Cat

As the others have indicated it's a little early for anyone, even your doctor or nurse, to be saying what type you have if you only had your blood tests today. There are special tests to check on antibodies and insulin production to be done before type 1 can be confirmed, but your nurse is also a twit for her ignorant comment.

Just be aware that insulin is not only prescribed for type 1; that does not define your type. Also be aware that those are not the only types of diabetes, just the two most commonly diagnosed.

In the interim, some of the ideas in this may help until your diagnosis is confirmed (click on it): *Getting Started*.


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 23, 2011)

*thanks*



Catwoman76 said:


> So sorry Cat( love your name) what a horrible thing to happen to you.  You have enough to deal with without this insensitive 'nurse' saying that to you.  The best thing would be to report her conduct and hopefully she will go on a 'caring and bedside manner course' she certainley needs something.  Anyway, I hope you don't get too upset over her cavalier attitude,but so nice to hear about the lovely doctor. Take care and best wishes Sheena



Morning Sheena,
thank you for your kind comments yesterday. (And to everyone else who took the time to help and reassure me!!)
It was lovely to hear back so quickly from so many nice people who all had helpful advice and comments. Very kind when I was quite shaky after the potential bombshell dropped by my GP!
I have my fingers crossed that it's not diabetes, but will deal with it if it is.... At least I know you are all there to boost me if I need it!!
Hope you are doing well.

cat x


----------



## shiv (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Cat, sorry to hear you are going through this. I'm 22 and have had type 1 for 20 years this year. I hope you get the test results through quickly so you can deal with whatever it is. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Ergates (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya Cat!  I'm a type 1, diagnosed at 24. Good luck and stick around here....


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. As Alan says it is too early to say without the blood tests results. But the way you have presented clinically can give your GP an idea of what type you are liekly to be. Did they perform a gluocse and and urine test whilst you were in the surgery?


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 24, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> Welcome to the forum. As Alan says it is too early to say without the blood tests results. But the way you have presented clinically can give your GP an idea of what type you are liekly to be. Did they perform a gluocse and and urine test whilst you were in the surgery?



Hi, thanks for the reassurance...
The Doctor seemed to think I was presenting textbook symptoms of Type1, but as you probably saw, the practice nurse had other ideas....This left me quite confused! GP said there was no point in checking urine there and then, but was very keen to get me back asap for bloods. Tests were done at 9am on Tuesday, but was told there would be no results for 2 days. Getting all sorts of conflicting advice from well meaning (non diabetic) friends, no news is good news, you're not ill enough to have type1 etc....
I've been reading posts on here and have to confess, it all sounds really scary and confusing.....! Worried I won't cope if it is diabetes....

cat


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2011)

To begin with it is scary and confusing, but you will work your way through it. The most scary aspect I imagine is injecting. Most people find that after a few days that is no problem. If you are diagnosed then there are certain things that you will need to know and there is so much learning and information to take in. So don't be worried if you read things on here that you are yet to be told about. The Doctor/nurse will tell you intially what you need to keep you safe and get you started. 

There is a tremendous amount of experience here, so it's great you have found us so early on. We will be able to support you and answer any questions you have. 

So you should get the results today, if you haven't heard anything I would suggest phoning up to find out.


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 24, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> Welcome to the forum. As Alan says it is too early to say without the blood tests results. But the way you have presented clinically can give your GP an idea of what type you are liekly to be. Did they perform a gluocse and and urine test whilst you were in the surgery?





sofaraway said:


> To begin with it is scary and confusing, but you will work your way through it. The most scary aspect I imagine is injecting. Most people find that after a few days that is no problem. If you are diagnosed then there are certain things that you will need to know and there is so much learning and information to take in. So don't be worried if you read things on here that you are yet to be told about. The Doctor/nurse will tell you intially what you need to keep you safe and get you started.
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of experience here, so it's great you have found us so early on. We will be able to support you and answer any questions you have.
> 
> So you should get the results today, if you haven't heard anything I would suggest phoning up to find out.



I'm glad I found you too! It's been good to hear from so many helpful and friendly people. 
I'm sure I'll deal with the results when I get them.....(eventually)
I really feel that if i have any questions or worries, no matter how silly, i can pop on here and get great advice. Thank you all so much.

Cat


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum
I'm sorry to read you have received such negative treatment from the nurse.


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> I'm sorry to read you have received such negative treatment from the nurse.



Thanks for your comment.
I was told by nurse to phone today to get results. Just been told by receptionist that the blood results can take 'up to a week' to come through, and that I was calling too early..... Is this normal? I'm not sure what other surgeries do, but would have thought results would come through more quickly.....

Sorry, I'm being an anxious pest!!

Cat


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2011)

Cat2412 said:


> Thanks for your comment.
> I was told by nurse to phone today to get results. Just been told by receptionist that the blood results can take 'up to a week' to come through, and that I was calling too early..... Is this normal? I'm not sure what other surgeries do, but would have thought results would come through more quickly.....
> 
> Sorry, I'm being an anxious pest!!
> ...


It depends...

The receptionist at my surgery told me that since they have a data link to the local hospital, blood tests usually come down in a couple of days, although it can take up to a week.  Postal results would be much slower.

But for the GDA test, it looks like they either send it away to be processed or only do tests in batches, because I was told to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mark T said:


> It depends...
> 
> The receptionist at my surgery told me that since they have a data link to the local hospital, blood tests usually come down in a couple of days, although it can take up to a week.  Postal results would be much slower.
> 
> But for the GDA test, it looks like they either send it away to be processed or only do tests in batches, because I was told to wait a couple of weeks.



Thanks Mark,
I know I'm being over anxious but it's been a shock.....
My friends keep telling me that I would have heard by now if there was anything serious wrong, and that I need to chill! Needless to say I'm finding that a bit hard to do!!
One more wee thing......?? GDA?? Not clued up on all the acronyms you guys use one here!
Cat


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2011)

GDA, ooppps, I meant GAD, but that will mean equally nothing to you 

GAD = glutamic acid decarboxylase.  A Type 1 and Type 1.5 will have these antibodies since they are related to your body attacking your pancreas.  A Type 2 will general not have them.

My consultant is still trying to figure out what type of diabetic I am.  They are pretty certain I'm not a Type 1 - so they are using that test to try figure if I'm a Type 2 or a Type 1.5.

I'm sure you know this, but just in case (and someone will probably have to correct the fine detail)...

Type 1 is where your body doesn't produce (much) insulin - generally found in young people (although as seen here it can be at any age)

Type 2 is where you body is resistant to insulin - generally found in older people

Type 1.5 / LADA - is a slow form of Type 1 where your body is slowly producing less and less insulin

MODY is Type 2 in young people

And yes I'll agree, a good GP will phone you if there is anything critically wrong.


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mark T said:


> GDA, ooppps, I meant GAD, but that will mean equally nothing to you
> 
> GAD = glutamic acid decarboxylase.  A Type 1 and Type 1.5 will have these antibodies since they are related to your body attacking your pancreas.  A Type 2 will general not have them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info......! I've been trying to do some research on all of this, but was waiting to hear back from GP.....
Really appreciate you taking the time to explain things


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2011)

Mark T said:


> MODY is Type 2 in young people



This isn't correct, a common mistake people make so it is now being referred to as monogenic diabetes


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> This isn't correct, a common mistake people make so it is now being referred to as monogenic diabetes


told you someone would correct me   I've learned something just there!


----------



## Cat2412 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mark T said:


> told you someone would correct me   I've learned something just there!



Hi,
I thought I'd update everyone.....
I called the health centre this morning to check on my results and was told that my blood sugars seemed normal. The doc wants me back for more investigation as I obviously have something not quite right given my ongoing symptoms - 
Frequent peeing
thirst
weight loss
blurry vision
So......I'm not quite sure what's going on, my GP seemed very confident that it WOULD be diabetes, but.......

Thanks to everyone on here for your help, humour, kindness and understanding when I needed it most!

Good health to you all.

cat xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Cat, hope they get to the bottom of it all and that it turns out to be something simple to treat


----------



## Alan S (Feb 25, 2011)

Cat2412 said:


> Hi,
> I thought I'd update everyone.....
> I called the health centre this morning to check on my results and was told that my blood sugars seemed normal. The doc wants me back for more investigation as I obviously have something not quite right given my ongoing symptoms -
> Frequent peeing
> ...


Glad it wasn't as you feared. However, In the circumstances I would ask for a printout of all tests performed. Possibly you could post those test results here for comment, or, if possible, get a qualified second opinion.


----------

